# Recherche application d'enregistrement audio



## exzi-by (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je viens d'acheter un iPad 2, est j'aimerais pouvoir m'en servir pour enregistrer mes mixes en soirées. 
Pour la connectique, je compte sortir de la table de mixage en RCA et rentrer en jack par la prise casque, qui apparament fait aussi entre ligne. 
Donc il me faut une application avec juste une piste en stéréo, ou je puise réglé le niveau d'entré et que je puise l'exporter facilement. Si en option sur l'application y as un limiteur ou/et compresseur ça serait le top. 
Bref une application du style Audacity sur Mac ou gold wave sur pc. 
Merci d'avane pour votre aide.


----------

